# Mdf raised panel help



## Lights on (Aug 20, 2011)

hello everyone ! I am new to this forum and I am excited to have someplace to turn to for help while in a bind ! I am getting ready to build new cabinet doors for my kitchen that are white ! the edges are peeling after 15 years of use ! Will mdf be the best way to go and what is the best way to build these ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment

Video | Woodhaven

=======



Lights on said:


> hello everyone ! I am new to this forum and I am excited to have someplace to turn to for help while in a bind ! I am getting ready to build new cabinet doors for my kitchen that are white ! the edges are peeling after 15 years of use ! Will mdf be the best way to go and what is the best way to build these ?


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment
> 
> Video | Woodhaven
> 
> =======


Brad,
You can make a jig from a piece of plywood or MDF, and some hardwood strips that will do the same thing for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Lights on said:


> hello everyone ! I am new to this forum and I am excited to have someplace to turn to for help while in a bind ! I am getting ready to build new cabinet doors for my kitchen that are white ! the edges are peeling after 15 years of use ! Will mdf be the best way to go and what is the best way to build these ?


Hi Brad, MDF does not hold screws that well for cabinet doors that receive much use over time. A better combo for paint grade in the kitchen that is still inexpensive would be to make the frame (rails & stiles) out of Poplar & make the center panel out of MDF. A raised or flat panel can be made. Using the poplar for your frame pieces would not be expensive & the wood would hold your screws much better over time.

Here is a picture of some hall cabinet doors I made using Poplar for the frame & MDF for the raised panels in the center. Build them the same as you would any 5 piece cabinet door. For flat panel doors you will need a set of rail & stile bits. If you want raised panels you will also need a panel cutter. I prefer to use panel bits that have a back cutter so it will machine both sides of the center panel at the same time. Primer good before paint & they will give you many years of trouble free service.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job James. I always thought that wood and mdf wouldn't finish the same, but then I never thought of using poplar. Just out of curiosity, where did you get the poplar from. Alberta is 2/3 poplar and yet it is very hard to find poplar lumber here.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice job James. I always thought that wood and mdf wouldn't finish the same, but then I never thought of using poplar. Just out of curiosity, where did you get the poplar from. Alberta is 2/3 poplar and yet it is very hard to find poplar lumber here.


 Thanks Charles.
Around here in So Cal you can find it at Home Depot or Lowe's in 3/4" but I prefer to buy my material in 4/4 (actually measures 13/16") from Austin Hardwoods. The center panels were made from 3/4" MDF. You can use anything silmular in your area. As far as finishing the same in paint grade it just needs a good prime coat before paint coat is applied. The doors in the picture you cannot tell there is different material used in person.


----------

